# Your Money, Your Call



## Tanaka (26 June 2010)

So Sky Business Channel has a program called 'Your Money, Your Call'. You can call in live and get technical and fundamental opinions from people such as Julia Lee (Bell Direct), David Hunt (Adest), and Daniel Moore (Wilson HTM) just to name a few. I don't miss a show except Mondays and Fridays when it's about Property. I find the program very amusing and informative. Anyone else watching it or have called them up for advise? I called and asked them about Perilya (PEM) a few months ago, my voice was on T.V


----------



## Unnamed User (26 June 2010)

Excellent show but unfortunately it is dominated by callers asking for analysis of junior explorers or tiny speccy medical companies that are close to going broke.

The problem is most Brokers have no idea about most of these companies, with the exception of a few well informed brokers who have a fantastic knowledge of most of the ASX listed stocks.

The show was better when it was hosted by the girls, although Julia does still host occasionally, but know they are using the brokers themselves for some reason (probably cost saving) and most of them are stumbling and very amateurish, not their fault of course.

Tim Morris, Elio De'Amato and Ben (Don't know his last name but he's quite young) are miles and miles ahead of anyone else they have on the show in their knowledge and sensible approach to a retail investor.

Unfortunately the same can't be said for many of the other brokers they have on who are either only interested or have any knowledge at all of the top 50 stocks and treat anyone not investing in these stocks as wasting their time.

Many others are mumbling and uninformed and i have no idea why they even have them on the show.

Sensational show with what appears to be quite a low budget but it has the potential to be the best show on TV for the retail investor but sadly it is being run like Amateur hour on most nights.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (26 June 2010)

I normally watch it too after work and think the show is great. Often their predictions are pretty close to the outcomes such as a few like AGO, Mcmillan-shakespear and TLS rising nicely. I find it gives an amateur such as myself a bit of an insight into the smaller companies on the ASX and from there you can do your own research.

Another good example for me has been KOR.

Im no expert but I gotta say the show has helped me... or was it fluke? I dunno but returns were made.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (26 June 2010)

Very good show except when they have guests with vested interests in the RE market. Then it makes me cringe with pity at their sliminess.


----------



## Buckfont (26 June 2010)

Hi Unnamed User, that young bloke is Ben Clark(e). Not sure who he`s employed by.

He seems to know his stuff across a wide range of companies.


----------



## toocool (26 June 2010)

Im pretty sure it is Ben Clark, from memory he from TMS Capital.

I agree that he and Tim Morris are my more favored guys to listen to on the show.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2010)

I remember Les (with the beard) saying all good for Prima (PRR) when they were around 6 or 7 cents. They duly reached an intraday of high of 28 cents. LOL. Hasn't Julia Lee got the sweetest smile.


----------



## Tanaka (26 June 2010)

Unnamed User said:


> Tim Morris, Elio De'Amato and Ben (Don't know his last name but he's quite young) are miles and miles ahead of anyone else they have on the show in their knowledge and sensible approach to a retail investor.




I totally agree the younger ones do seem to have more of an idea and are more informative.

Roger Montgomery always cracks me up when a caller asks about a company that doesn't make money... :


----------



## brianwh (28 June 2010)

FYI - the Business Channel has a web site from which you can download a podcast of each night's show. I find this very useful since it is not always convenient to tune in at 8pm. Also I am often travelling in the car and very much enjoy listening the next day. And I agree - excellent show although perhaps they could vet the number of people ringing in about the "penny dreadfuls".


----------



## Laohu (8 July 2010)

Always learn something and/or find another company of interest, but shows can be a bit hot and cold. 

Mr IG Markets needs to pipe down and let the actual guests speak - if he is so good, why isn't he on there as a guest expert?!


----------



## Francisknight (15 October 2010)

Need help with a Stock mentioned on Your Money your call about two nights ago.

Hi I can’t remember the name of a stock that was spoken about two nights ago on your money your call.

The presenter said he owns some of the stock, it was a low cost stock about 4c and the company were working in making drug for miliaria.

I’d be really thankful for any help and one has on what it might be called.

Francis.


----------



## Synergy (15 October 2010)

Even after spelling Malaria wrong it was the first result in google...

had you bought EMS on the open 2 days ago you could have made a 30% return selling on the high today. Still looking fairly strong though.

Anyone noticed a trend for stocks mentioned on this show?
Would be interesting to track the spec stocks mentioned for a couple of weeks. See if there is any increased interest on the morning after...


----------



## adobee (16 October 2010)

saw the show for the first time the other night.. he have a good wrap the the malaria stock he was holding...  suprised the three of them had never heard of CTP


----------



## McCoy Pauley (17 October 2010)

Is anyone here "Abe from Sydney" or knows "Abe"?

Abe sure knows how to time his calls to YMYC.


----------



## MrBoJangles (24 October 2010)

Looking at the results so far of this poll, I'm really surprised by the % that don't watch the program - I think it is a great insight, on many levels. Some very knowledgeable guests.

Mr Bo


----------



## GeraldineLea (25 October 2010)

Judging by the response, its something i have to look out for, Thanks


----------



## YELNATS (25 October 2010)

I watch YMYC fairly regularly and find it entertaining and lightweight rather than informative or breaking new ground.

Also watch Switzer on the same channel and find it humorous that the host gets away with calling all his guests "mate", as though he's known them all his life.


----------



## glenn_r (25 October 2010)

Gary Stone and Nick Radge are on YMYC this Wednesday, could be of interest to the trend traders on ASF.


----------

